# Vapemail Baby!



## jamesvapes_sa (14/7/21)

Just a shout out to @RiccoS

Proper stand up guy, was great doing a deal with him.
Super helpful and a all round great guy.
THANX bud.

Loving the Truck stack

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

